# How long can I use Arm's Reach?



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

So my DD is almost 6 months - and I'm starting to wonder if our Arm's Reach has an expiration date.







We love it - it's made cosleeping work for us (we have a pretty small bed, and it gets pretty crowded when we bedshare), and DD really does well in it. But she's pretty close to crawling now, and I'm not sure how long we can keep her in the cosleeper after she starts to crawl. She never sleeps in there unattended, FWIW - I don't know if that makes much difference. It's the "big" one - not the bassinet-size version - and the label says it's good up to 35 pounds, I think, but it also says "this is not intended for use by a child who can climb out of the cosleeper." So... what do I do then? Suggestions? I don't want to put her in the crib in her own room - she's still so little!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you have space in your bedroom for the crib? You could "sidecar" it, leaving one side of the crib off and have it right next to your bed.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's some good info:
http://www.freewebs.com/sidecarcrib/index.htm


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

We used ours until the morning I woke at 2 am to find my dd hanging over the side. I think she was about 9 months.


----------

